# Want to see pictures of Sulcatas, any size! Pretty Please share



## BrinnANDTorts

Hey everyone I have been trying been trying to find pictures of Sulcatas, tiny hatchlings, medium sized, and big big big ones on this form and their aren't that many. So I was hoping that as many people as possible will show off their Sulcatas on here and what they are keeping them in and how old they are  
I love seeing pictures of these awesome Tortoises so please, please, please, please show em off


----------



## Tony the tank

Trying to post pic..not sure iPad will let me..

View attachment 12857




View attachment 12858






Tony the tank said:


> Trying to post pic..not sure iPad will let me..







View attachment 12860


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Here is Squirt, he is now about 16 months old.






And this is his new 4x8 tort table.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is Walker, and his house, He is 15 years old.


----------



## byerssusan

Heres Phoenix who is a little over 2 months old

I took this one today





Her inside enclosure ..I redid a bit though since this was taken






And her outside enclosure.






Well the outside enclosure I had to redo a little because the little fart kept trying to get out and was constantly flipping


Here see for yourself haha





Just click the picture andd it should play a video


----------



## dmarcus

..


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

These pictures are so awesome, I love the enclosures too, very very creative. Its crazy to think that in 15 years Gupta is going to be that big. The video was awesome, are they always so stubborn??  Do all of yall keep them really humid like many of the posts say to do? Cause your torts are smooth 



??Len?? said:


> This is Walker, and his house, He is 15 years old.



All I can say to this is WOW thats a big tortoise. Is he really personable when they get that big?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Here are some pic's of Sidâ€¦


----------



## Kristina

Kendall and Kasey






Dee, Dusty and Devon






Gwen and Ella (I no longer have these two)











I do keep my babies in very humid enclosures, and spray them daily.


----------



## byerssusan

Wow I am loving all these pics. Glad you started this thread. And as far as stubborn?? I'm guessing yeah LOL..I can't imagine when Phoenix gets older and decides she/he wants something he/she can't have it,what the reaction will be. Yo know as far as being humid..when she is outside we have no humidty here.Arizona..I keep water in her enclosure..Spray her alot..The inside enclosure I keep humid. And soak her daily.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Kristina, on your picture of Kendall and Kasey they look really different colored than usually right? There very very very very pretty. are they sulcatas? 
Do you breed and sell Sulcatas?


----------



## Zamric

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Hey everyone I have been trying been trying to find pictures of Sulcatas, tiny hatchlings, medium sized, and big big big ones on this form and their aren't that many. So I was hoping that as many people as possible will show off their Sulcatas on here and what they are keeping them in and how old they are
> I love seeing pictures of these awesome Tortoises so please, please, please, please show em off


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zameric... your Sulcata is soooo pretty and smooth. Have you had him since he was a hatchling?? Im very very very curious if how you kept his shell that amazing looking. I want Gupta to look like that so bad, i really hope he does! 
Thanks for posting the picture 
How old is your Sulcata?


----------



## Zamric

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Zameric... your Sulcata is soooo pretty and smooth. Have you had him since he was a hatchling?? Im very very very curious if how you kept his shell that amazing looking. I want Gupta to look like that so bad, i really hope he does!
> Thanks for posting the picture
> How old is your Sulcata?



My wife has had Walking Rock since the day he hatched in Aug of 2000. He is 11 years old and weighs in at about 80-85 lbs. he has had a diet of cabbage, carrots and broccily most all his life. For the last 4 years he has grazed the backyard (I have 4 differant grasses for him to eat that bloom at differant times of the year) and is supplimented with dry Tortuse food. He really likes strawberries, but that is a very rare treat!..

We had to but a dogtag on his shell because he has gotten out of the yard twice... mush to the ammazment of the neibors!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zameric... your Sulcata is soooo pretty and smooth. Have you had him since he was a hatchling?? Im very very very curious if how you kept his shell that amazing looking. I want Gupta to look like that so bad, i really hope he does!
> Thanks for posting the picture
> How old is your Sulcata?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has had Walking Rock since the day he hatched in Aug of 2000. He is 11 years old and weighs in at about 80-85 lbs. he has had a diet of cabbage, carrots and broccily most all his life. For the last 4 years he has grazed the backyard (I have 4 differant grasses for him to eat that bloom at differant times of the year) and is supplimented with dry Tortuse food. He really likes strawberries, but that is a very rare treat!..
> 
> We had to but a dogtag on his shell because he has gotten out of the yard twice... mush to the ammazment of the neibors!
Click to expand...


Ha that is so cool. How does he get out of the yard? 
Do you remember whether or not you did the 80% humidity in his enclosure when he was too little to stay outside all the time? I have read that this is the key to having a good looking Sulcata like yours and I am implementing it with Gupta. I am asking everyone with wonderful, smooth Sulcatas if that is how they managed it


----------



## morloch

Morlochs home 

Morloch is still very young,,, this is his turtle table for now,,, he loves exploring!!

Morloch exploring


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You can run a search on Bob or Bob the tortoise and you'll come up with lots of pix of Bob and some stories as well. But here's a few shots of Bob that I came across while I was going thru the thousands of pictures I have taken of him. I won't admit to being obsessive when it comes to Bob, but I will confess to liking him a whole lot. A few weeks ago we weighed him at his Vet's and he weighed 102 pounds. He was 13 years old this year. He is a very different tortoise with a very big personality and he used to get into a lot of trouble. But he has settled down recently...well, except maybe for the flood he just caused in his shed...

Watermelon is his favorite treat, unless maybe it's strawberries, or squash or maybe...






Look at this, he's in heaven...






He's basking and napping against the fence...






This was his first pool. He destroyed it in one day...he loves soaking on a warm day...






Well, I hope you have enjoyed these pictures of Bob. I love taking pictures of him and I love showing them to people. I think Bob is a whole lot of fun. He has enriched my life and I can only hope that your small tortoise will grow up to be as much fun as Bob is. In fact, Bob has entertained many TFO members and I know most have enjoyed reading about his many adventures...

I forgot to mention that Bob lives in a heated insulated 12' X 20' shed at the back of my property. He sleeps in a sleeping box with a pig blanket inside it. There's an oil-filled radiator type heater that keeps the ambient temperature up on those cold Oregon nights when it is below freezing and snowing...


----------



## ascott

OMG Maggie....I LOVE LOVE LOVE the second pic....looks like he is slipping into a watermelon coma.....LOL


----------



## Zamric

Zameric... your Sulcata is soooo pretty and smooth. Have you had him since he was a hatchling?? Im very very very curious if how you kept his shell that amazing looking. I want Gupta to look like that so bad, i really hope he does! 
Thanks for posting the picture 
How old is your Sulcata? 
[/quote]

My wife has had Walking Rock since the day he hatched in Aug of 2000. He is 11 years old and weighs in at about 80-85 lbs. he has had a diet of cabbage, carrots and broccily most all his life. For the last 4 years he has grazed the backyard (I have 4 differant grasses for him to eat that bloom at differant times of the year) and is supplimented with dry Tortuse food. He really likes strawberries, but that is a very rare treat!..

We had to but a dogtag on his shell because he has gotten out of the yard twice... mush to the ammazment of the neibors!
[/quote]

Ha that is so cool. How does he get out of the yard? 
Do you remember whether or not you did the 80% humidity in his enclosure when he was too little to stay outside all the time? I have read that this is the key to having a good looking Sulcata like yours and I am implementing it with Gupta. I am asking everyone with wonderful, smooth Sulcatas if that is how they managed it
[/quote]

WalkingRock spent his formative years (1st 4year) living inside a Montessori classroom of Pre-schoolers (3-6 yr olds) in Northern California. I know in that time he went thru several inclosure from a small glass tank to a small outside Summer domain. He was givin' to her by a parent in the classroom that also handled them at the San Diago Zoo. She says no attintion was paid to humidity levels, she just didnt let him get cold.
Here is a pic of the 1st "incloser" I made for WalkingRock. He live outside on our second story balcony. He was 5 when we 1st met.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> Zameric... your Sulcata is soooo pretty and smooth. Have you had him since he was a hatchling?? Im very very very curious if how you kept his shell that amazing looking. I want Gupta to look like that so bad, i really hope he does!
> Thanks for posting the picture
> How old is your Sulcata?



My wife has had Walking Rock since the day he hatched in Aug of 2000. He is 11 years old and weighs in at about 80-85 lbs. he has had a diet of cabbage, carrots and broccily most all his life. For the last 4 years he has grazed the backyard (I have 4 differant grasses for him to eat that bloom at differant times of the year) and is supplimented with dry Tortuse food. He really likes strawberries, but that is a very rare treat!..

We had to but a dogtag on his shell because he has gotten out of the yard twice... mush to the ammazment of the neibors!
[/quote]

Ha that is so cool. How does he get out of the yard? 
Do you remember whether or not you did the 80% humidity in his enclosure when he was too little to stay outside all the time? I have read that this is the key to having a good looking Sulcata like yours and I am implementing it with Gupta. I am asking everyone with wonderful, smooth Sulcatas if that is how they managed it
[/quote]

WalkingRock spent his formative years (1st 4year) living inside a Montessori classroom of Pre-schoolers (3-6 yr olds) in Northern California. I know in that time he went thru several inclosure from a small glass tank to a small outside Summer domain. He was givin' to her by a parent in the classroom that also handled them at the San Diago Zoo. She says no attintion was paid to humidity levels, she just didnt let him get cold.
Here is a pic of the 1st "incloser" I made for WalkingRock. He live outside on our second story balcony. He was 5 when we 1st met.
[/quote]

Thats so weird because your tortoise looks fabulous , barely any pyramiding, and everyone swears that humidity is the key to keep Sulcatas from pyramiding. I completely believe that it affects pyramiding, in the wild Sulcatas live in very hot, humid burrows especially when they are hatchlings. I made Gupta's winter enclosure to be just like a burrow with acrylic sheets, so I could see him, attached by a wooden frame and I screwed a big piece of plywood over the top with precut holes so that his light fixtures could just sit on top and wouldn't have to bother with any clamps. I tapped foil to the bottom of the plywood top so that it wouldn't take so much electricity to keep it warm. It is a huge hot burrow pretty much. Its insanely humid in there because I covered the top. He loves it, he always sleeps pressed up against the dripping wet sides from all the humidity. and I grow grass in it for him to graze on.


----------



## Zamric

Pyramiding is cause by humidity? I always thought it was due to enclosure being to small and bad diet? 





The little guy in this pic was raised with WalkingRock but is exactly 1 tear younger. When my wife left California for Texas thier life styles changed... where WalkingRock had all the space he needed for walking and a good and proper diet, Rocky lived in a large dog kennel and was fed salad scaps and random vegies. They where seperated for 2 1/2 years.




In this pic they are freshly re-united and Rocky was so fat he couldn't close up inside his shell and he is terribly pyramided. This last pic is 5 years old and in that time he moved to his own yard with a good friend of mine and is almost as big as WalkingRock is now and the pyramiding stopped. I belive having enough room to walk is as much a key to good shell shape as is diet.


----------



## tiff3grl

Skipper (42lbs) and Buddy (31lbs). They are 4yrs old. This is a picture of them helping me trim the bushes in the front yard  They are good little helpers haha.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> Pyramiding is cause by humidity? I always thought it was due to enclosure being to small and bad diet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little guy in this pic was raised with WalkingRock but is exactly 1 tear younger. When my wife left California for Texas thier life styles changed... where WalkingRock had all the space he needed for walking and a good and proper diet, Rocky lived in a large dog kennel and was fed salad scaps and random vegies. They where seperated for 2 1/2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pic they are freshly re-united and Rocky was so fat he couldn't close up inside his shell and he is terribly pyramided. This last pic is 5 years old and in that time he moved to his own yard with a good friend of mine and is almost as big as WalkingRock is now and the pyramiding stopped. I belive having enough room to walk is as much a key to good shell shape as is diet.



Humidity doesn't cause pyramiding, having a enclosure of 80% humidity or higher is suppose to prevent pyramiding. I have Gupta in a 2 feet by 4 feet table right now for winter, he is still tiny. like one and half inches. do you think thats a big enough space? I take him outside when its nice and sunny and at least 70 degrees which has been often but he just likes to lay there and sun. I think he should get more exercise but I don't know how to get him to really walk around a lot . He likes to just sleep and sun in the warmth of his enclosure or sun 



tiff3grl said:


> Skipper (42lbs) and Buddy (31lbs). They are 4yrs old. This is a picture of them helping me trim the bushes in the front yard  They are good little helpers haha.



They are both really really pretty, I hope my Gupta looks like that. I say that to people with beautiful sulcatas all the time lol 

I took these so everyone could tell me if his shell looks good or not


----------



## JLSchmittou

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Humidity doesn't cause pyramiding, having a enclosure of 80% humidity or higher is suppose to prevent pyramiding. I have Gupta in a 2 feet by 4 feet table right now for winter, he is still tiny. like one and half inches. do you think thats a big enough space? I take him outside when its nice and sunny and at least 70 degrees which has been often but he just likes to lay there and sun. I think he should get more exercise but I don't know how to get him to really walk around a lot . He likes to just sleep and sun in the warmth of his enclosure or sun
> 
> 
> They are both really really pretty, I hope my Gupta looks like that. I say that to people with beautiful sulcatas all the time lol
> 
> I took these so everyone could tell me if his shell looks good or not






See!!? There it is!! Eight behind Gupta's head on carapace is like a little vein looking thing..!! One of my girls has that too!! I was eyeballing her today wondering if it was an early indicator of anything??? Or.. If that's just how she was made..?


----------



## Zamric

His Shell is gorgous! His back panel looks chipped, is that its Natural shape? is so i think its cool! WalkingRocks looks like a cupped shield and hides his tail completly... in-fact we often have to scoop the poop when it hangs up inside btween the tail and the shell


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

JLSchmittou said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity doesn't cause pyramiding, having a enclosure of 80% humidity or higher is suppose to prevent pyramiding. I have Gupta in a 2 feet by 4 feet table right now for winter, he is still tiny. like one and half inches. do you think thats a big enough space? I take him outside when its nice and sunny and at least 70 degrees which has been often but he just likes to lay there and sun. I think he should get more exercise but I don't know how to get him to really walk around a lot . He likes to just sleep and sun in the warmth of his enclosure or sun
> 
> 
> They are both really really pretty, I hope my Gupta looks like that. I say that to people with beautiful sulcatas all the time lol
> 
> I took these so everyone could tell me if his shell looks good or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See!!? There it is!! Eight behind Gupta's head on carapace is like a little vein looking thing..!! One of my girls has that too!! I was eyeballing her today wondering if it was an early indicator of anything??? Or.. If that's just how she was made..?
Click to expand...




Really ? Will u post a picture of it , idk what it is Gupta has had It since I got him 



Zamric said:


> His Shell is gorgous! His back panel looks chipped, is that its Natural shape? is so i think its cool! WalkingRocks looks like a cupped shield and hides his tail completly... in-fact we often have to scoop the poop when it hangs up inside btween the tail and the shell



ooooo that sounds like a really fun thing to have to do :/ lol Yea I see what your seeing to and its been like that ever since I got him. I figured it was just a hatchling thing maybe..??


----------



## JLSchmittou

BrinnANDGupta said:


> JLSchmittou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity doesn't cause pyramiding, having a enclosure of 80% humidity or higher is suppose to prevent pyramiding. I have Gupta in a 2 feet by 4 feet table right now for winter, he is still tiny. like one and half inches. do you think thats a big enough space? I take him outside when its nice and sunny and at least 70 degrees which has been often but he just likes to lay there and sun. I think he should get more exercise but I don't know how to get him to really walk around a lot . He likes to just sleep and sun in the warmth of his enclosure or sun
> 
> 
> They are both really really pretty, I hope my Gupta looks like that. I say that to people with beautiful sulcatas all the time lol
> 
> I took these so everyone could tell me if his shell looks good or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See!!? There it is!! Eight behind Gupta's head on carapace is like a little vein looking thing..!! One of my girls has that too!! I was eyeballing her today wondering if it was an early indicator of anything??? Or.. If that's just how she was made..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? Will u post a picture of it , idk what it is Gupta has had It since I got him
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> His Shell is gorgous! His back panel looks chipped, is that its Natural shape? is so i think its cool! WalkingRocks looks like a cupped shield and hides his tail completly... in-fact we often have to scoop the poop when it hangs up inside btween the tail and the shell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooo that sounds like a really fun thing to have to do :/ lol Yea I see what your seeing to and its been like that ever since I got him. I figured it was just a hatchling thing maybe..??
Click to expand...






This was taken not too long ago.. But you can see it on both of them.. and they also have that "Chip" that Zamric commented about on the back panel.. That's how they came, I don't know that it's an issue... ?






JLSchmittou said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLSchmittou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity doesn't cause pyramiding, having a enclosure of 80% humidity or higher is suppose to prevent pyramiding. I have Gupta in a 2 feet by 4 feet table right now for winter, he is still tiny. like one and half inches. do you think thats a big enough space? I take him outside when its nice and sunny and at least 70 degrees which has been often but he just likes to lay there and sun. I think he should get more exercise but I don't know how to get him to really walk around a lot . He likes to just sleep and sun in the warmth of his enclosure or sun
> 
> 
> They are both really really pretty, I hope my Gupta looks like that. I say that to people with beautiful sulcatas all the time lol
> 
> I took these so everyone could tell me if his shell looks good or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See!!? There it is!! Eight behind Gupta's head on carapace is like a little vein looking thing..!! One of my girls has that too!! I was eyeballing her today wondering if it was an early indicator of anything??? Or.. If that's just how she was made..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? Will u post a picture of it , idk what it is Gupta has had It since I got him
> 
> 
> 
> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> His Shell is gorgous! His back panel looks chipped, is that its Natural shape? is so i think its cool! WalkingRocks looks like a cupped shield and hides his tail completly... in-fact we often have to scoop the poop when it hangs up inside btween the tail and the shell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ooooo that sounds like a really fun thing to have to do :/ lol Yea I see what your seeing to and its been like that ever since I got him. I figured it was just a hatchling thing maybe..??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken not too long ago.. But you can see it on both of them.. and they also have that "Chip" that Zamric commented about on the back panel.. That's how they came, I don't know that it's an issue... ?
Click to expand...






One more time.. Maybe the right picture this time...??


----------



## Zamric

yah i do see it quite clearly... no wait... thats a head, not a tail... mayby I dont see it so well after all. hehehehe

Here is a good pic of WalkingRock in full retreat... as you can see his rear panel acually starts cupping under and forms an opening for the tail in conjunction with the bottom shell.


----------



## JLSchmittou

Yuck, yuck!! Yeah, my phone hates me and this website hates me.. so those itty bitty thumbnails is all I've got for right now.. You'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## nikki0601

Heres my Sully!!! Love this little dude so much


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

JLSchmittou said:


> Yuck, yuck!! Yeah, my phone hates me and this website hates me.. so those itty bitty thumbnails is all I've got for right now.. You'll just have to take my word for it



I can see what u were talking about in the pictures u posted , I don't think that it is an unhealthy thing cause your babies look great. They are soooooo stinking cute lol I just think Its a hatchling thing that goes away as they get older. But I am not sure on that all I know is that Gupta is active, eats a lot, and has really bright eyes as do yours. I don't think its an issue  I really do love your little hatchlings. What's their name ? It makes me want another hatchling so bad to go with Gupta lol 



nikki0601 said:


> Heres my Sully!!! Love this little dude so much



Awwww how cute!! How old is he ? What's that bright red stuff that Sully is eating . Looks like he/she loves it. I might try feeding Gupta some. I put cut up cactus in his cage for the first time today and he loved it ! He also loves the seed mix I grow in his cage. The Clovers are his favorite 
Thanks for posting a picture of Sully , so pretty


----------



## JLSchmittou

BrinnANDGupta said:


> I can see what u were talking about in the pictures u posted , I don't think that it is an unhealthy thing cause your babies look great. They are soooooo stinking cute lol I just think Its a hatchling thing that goes away as they get older. But I am not sure on that all I know is that Gupta is active, eats a lot, and has really bright eyes as do yours. I don't think its an issue  I really do love your little hatchlings. What's their name ? It makes me want another hatchling so bad to go with Gupta lol
> 
> 
> Awwww how cute!! How old is he ? What's that bright red stuff that Sully is eating . Looks like he/she loves it. I might try feeding Gupta some. I put cut up cactus in his cage for the first time today and he loved it ! He also loves the seed mix I grow in his cage. The Clovers are his favorite
> Thanks for posting a picture of Sully , so pretty





One is named Bishop because she has a marking that looks like a cross... And the other one is nameless at this point, my husband and I can't agree so I might have to make an executive decision and name her Priest after one of my more highly regarded football players, Priest Holmes.. Then there is the Bishop/Priest thing.... Soooo... That's the story... Gotta get a butt shot...


----------



## Morty the Torty

Zamric said:


> My wife has had Walking Rock since the day he hatched in Aug of 2000. He is 11 years old and weighs in at about 80-85 lbs. he has had a diet of cabbage, carrots and broccily most all his life. For the last 4 years he has grazed the backyard (I have 4 differant grasses for him to eat that bloom at differant times of the year) and is supplimented with dry Tortuse food. He really likes strawberries, but that is a very rare treat!..
> 
> We had to but a dogtag on his shell because he has gotten out of the yard twice... mush to the ammazment of the neibors!



I really like the dog tag idea! How did you get it to stick?


----------



## nikki0601

BrinnANDGupta said:


> JLSchmittou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck, yuck!! Yeah, my phone hates me and this website hates me.. so those itty bitty thumbnails is all I've got for right now.. You'll just have to take my word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see what u were talking about in the pictures u posted , I don't think that it is an unhealthy thing cause your babies look great. They are soooooo stinking cute lol I just think Its a hatchling thing that goes away as they get older. But I am not sure on that all I know is that Gupta is active, eats a lot, and has really bright eyes as do yours. I don't think its an issue  I really do love your little hatchlings. What's their name ? It makes me want another hatchling so bad to go with Gupta lol
> 
> 
> 
> nikki0601 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my Sully!!! Love this little dude so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww how cute!! How old is he ? What's that bright red stuff that Sully is eating . Looks like he/she loves it. I might try feeding Gupta some. I put cut up cactus in his cage for the first time today and he loved it ! He also loves the seed mix I grow in his cage. The Clovers are his favorite
> Thanks for posting a picture of Sully , so pretty
Click to expand...




I dont know his hatch date, trying to find out but based on his weight and size he just a few weeks.. That bright red is a tomatoe, I know I can only offer him fruits very very seldom if ever but I love wtching him eat and wanted to find out what he likes, he did not show interest in eating the tomatoe, he used it as a pillow after eating his greens he fell asleep on it, lol, he like having a pillow, most everyday he will use his calcium bone to lay on, see pic below


----------



## Zamric

Morty the Torty said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has had Walking Rock since the day he hatched in Aug of 2000. He is 11 years old and weighs in at about 80-85 lbs. he has had a diet of cabbage, carrots and broccily most all his life. For the last 4 years he has grazed the backyard (I have 4 differant grasses for him to eat that bloom at differant times of the year) and is supplimented with dry Tortuse food. He really likes strawberries, but that is a very rare treat!..
> 
> We had to but a dogtag on his shell because he has gotten out of the yard twice... mush to the ammazment of the neibors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the dog tag idea! How did you get it to stick?
Click to expand...


I tried several things and a couple of differant places. The original spot was on his pack panel like a licenes plate but he would scrape it off climbing off the deck. then I put it in its current spot but it fell from there too till my friend gave me a little super strenth 2 part epoxy used in bridge building.... I just hope I never have to change the darn thing!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

nikki0601 said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLSchmittou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck, yuck!! Yeah, my phone hates me and this website hates me.. so those itty bitty thumbnails is all I've got for right now.. You'll just have to take my word for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see what u were talking about in the pictures u posted , I don't think that it is an unhealthy thing cause your babies look great. They are soooooo stinking cute lol I just think Its a hatchling thing that goes away as they get older. But I am not sure on that all I know is that Gupta is active, eats a lot, and has really bright eyes as do yours. I don't think its an issue  I really do love your little hatchlings. What's their name ? It makes me want another hatchling so bad to go with Gupta lol
> 
> 
> 
> nikki0601 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my Sully!!! Love this little dude so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww how cute!! How old is he ? What's that bright red stuff that Sully is eating . Looks like he/she loves it. I might try feeding Gupta some. I put cut up cactus in his cage for the first time today and he loved it ! He also loves the seed mix I grow in his cage. The Clovers are his favorite
> Thanks for posting a picture of Sully , so pretty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know his hatch date, trying to find out but based on his weight and size he just a few weeks.. That bright red is a tomatoe, I know I can only offer him fruits very very seldom if ever but I love wtching him eat and wanted to find out what he likes, he did not show interest in eating the tomatoe, he used it as a pillow after eating his greens he fell asleep on it, lol, he like having a pillow, most everyday he will use his calcium bone to lay on, see pic below
Click to expand...




Gupta doesn't care much for tomato or strawberry or pumpkin which I try to feed him once a week cause thats what I have been sprinkling his vitamin D3 and calcium powder on. He just wants the grass and Clovers that grow in his cage, so I am having trouble getting his supplements to him. I will put lettuce and cut up cactus and collard greens , turnip greens, and mustard greens in there with him with the power sprinkled over it but sometimes he won't even eat that. Is there another way to give the supplements ?


----------



## nikki0601

I've read u can put supplements in their soaking water, dont see any reason this wouldnt work but probably isn't as good as him actually eating it, guess if I were u I would mist his grazing area then sprinkle his supplements right there, thats just me thpugh, I'm not near an expert but there are many here so maybe someone will chime in


----------



## Tom

BrinnandGupta and Zamric, Please read this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-End-Of-Pyramiding#axzz1cMwic2Hn

Pyramiding has little or nothing to do with diet or enclosure size. That is old outdated info.

A good diet and room to exercise IS important for a healthy tortoise, but it has very little relation to pyramiding.

Also, all sulcatas tend to start smoothing out at around 12". So even if they've had a bumpy start, many of them turn out looking pretty good. This corresponds to the time where you would start seeing them out in the open above ground in the wild. Prior to that they stay pretty well hidden.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Tom said:


> BrinnandGupta and Zamric, Please read this:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-End-Of-Pyramiding#axzz1cMwic2Hn
> 
> Pyramiding has little or nothing to do with diet or enclosure size. That is old outdated info.
> 
> A good diet and room to exercise IS important for a healthy tortoise, but it has very little relation to pyramiding.
> 
> Also, all sulcatas tend to start smoothing out at around 12". So even if they've had a bumpy start, many of them turn out looking pretty good. This corresponds to the time where you would start seeing them out in the open above ground in the wild. Prior to that they stay pretty well hidden.


Tom..Gupta is living in a 2 foot by 4 foot tortoise table I built and I took ur humidity thing to a kinda extreme. I covered the top of it with a sheet of plywood with precursor holes for the lights and screwed it down so that no heat or moisture could escape out the top of the sides or bottom. and I taped foil on the bottom of the top of the cage so that the heat from the lights would reflect back down into the cage. I have peat moss for substrate . 
The humidity in there stays at 100% with the foil on the top coveted in water and dripping and the sides are foggy everywhere and dripping water. And Its like 90 degrees throughout the whole enclosure. Hotter under the lights, I wanted to make sure have him in such a stuffy damp humid enclosure was okay. He Is pretty much always a little wet but very very warm. And I soak him twice for long periods in the enclosure by the heat lights so the water and him stay warm. and for a little bit more fresh oxygen I have grass and Clovers growing in it. But I'm just wondering If Its okay for him to be in that much humidity and covered like that. I of course take him outside to sun everyday for an hour and exercise. I just wanted ur professional opinion on his set up. I don't have a picture but I can post one . 

O and Tom do u breed and sell leopard's too or just sulcatas ?  how much do u sell ur culcata hatchlings for ?


----------



## dmarcus

I think you might be pressing your luck with your tortoise possibly getting sick with the humidity so constantly high in the enclosure. Some where around 80% is ideal for a sulcata.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

dalano73 said:


> I think you might be pressing your luck with your tortoise possibly getting sick with the humidity so constantly high in the enclosure. Some where around 80% is ideal for a sulcata.



He doesn't look or act sick , his eyes are really clear and bright. He eats a lot and he Is active. Sleeps then gets up and crawls around looking for food and browsing and such. His nostrils r dry, what r the signs that he could be sick ? I want to make sure that he stays healthy, I watch him very very closely so that I can act if I think he is getting sick or something is wrong. He hass a spot in his enclosure near his basking light and UVB fluorescent tube light that is not as humid but I can start leaving one of the doors I use to get into his enclosure open



BrinnANDGupta said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be pressing your luck with your tortoise possibly getting sick with the humidity so constantly high in the enclosure. Some where around 80% is ideal for a sulcata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look or act sick , his eyes are really clear and bright. He eats a lot and he Is active. Sleeps then gets up and crawls around looking for food and browsing and such. His nostrils r dry, what r the signs that he could be sick ? I want to make sure that he stays healthy, I watch him very very closely so that I can act if I think he is getting sick or something is wrong. He hass a spot in his enclosure near his basking light and UVB fluorescent tube light that is not as humid but I can start leaving one of the doors I use to get into his enclosure open
Click to expand...

He seems to like the humidity tho because every time he sleeps its always In the most humid warm spots with his face laying up against the damp sides. 
He doesn't ever go to the drier spots around his basking lamp 
Is this normal ?


----------



## dmarcus

Thats good that everything is good right now. I am not an expert on this and I am just giving my opinion, and letting you know that having the humidity so high all the time may become an issue.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

dalano73 said:


> Thats good that everything is good right now. I am not an expert on this and I am just giving my opinion, and letting you know that having the humidity so high all the time may become an issue.



Yea Im thinking I agree. I think I am going to leave the door near his basking lamp open so that it will be drier on that side and then he can have to climates so he can pick and choose, better safe this way than something to happen.


----------



## dmarcus

Tom did an experiment that he ended up stopping not sure if the humidity or other factors played a role but I am sure he would explain what happened. I am posting the link just in case you havent read the thread..

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Experiment-3-2011#axzz1cMfg8DL8


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

This is what the enclosure looks like but with a plywood top screwed on , I use to have acrylic sheet onthe top but it warped from the heat of lights. It's not air tight , I knew It couldn't be air tight 



My logic in creating that enclosure was the fact that in the wild as hatchlings they live In borrows pretty much all the time according to Tom its not until about 12 in they start coming out of borrows in the wild so I wanted to create something like a burrow. And I imagined in a burrow it would be very hot, stuffy, and humid cause in the burrow there is no where really for heat or moisture to go. And I can't imagine that its not really stuffy In there too, way under ground where not much fresh oxygen could get. Of course my logic could be totally messed up lol that's way I love this forum cause I can post how I am taking care of Gupta and real people that sell and breed tortoise with lots of experience will tell me if I'm doing anything wrong


----------



## Zamric

Tom said:


> BrinnandGupta and Zamric, Please read this:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-End-Of-Pyramiding#axzz1cMwic2Hn
> 
> Pyramiding has little or nothing to do with diet or enclosure size. That is old outdated info.
> 
> A good diet and room to exercise IS important for a healthy tortoise, but it has very little relation to pyramiding.
> 
> Also, all sulcatas tend to start smoothing out at around 12". So even if they've had a bumpy start, many of them turn out looking pretty good. This corresponds to the time where you would start seeing them out in the open above ground in the wild. Prior to that they stay pretty well hidden.



Tom
I read the string.... all 33 pages of it and I gotta admit that your test subject turned out looking great. And I'll also admit to never raising a hatchling myself, Cathie did all the early work (WalkingRock will ALWAYS be Cathies!) But when I see 2 torioses raised in the same way for the 1st 4 years with smooth shells then seperated. The one with good diet and execise stayed smooth and had good growth and the one in a small pen and bad diet has very little growth except the pyramids and it happened quite badly in just a couple years (30 months to be exact).












this pick was taken the day they where re-united. I think these results also show merit of good nutrition and execise -vs- pyramiding. Humidity may play a roll as youngsters, but Pyramiding can still take place after the 12" mark or past the 4 year mark. And Diet and exercise most definatly plays it part in pyramiding at older stages!


----------



## Tom

Growth rates can vary that much no matter what you do. I'll bet money that when the little one reaches the same size as WR, he'll be that smooth too. They all start to smooth out once they reach a certain size.

Diet and exercise IS important for a healthy tortoise, but it doesn't have a lot to do with pyramiding. Also, once they reach somewhere around 6-8" the pattern for pyramiding is pretty well set. I don't see anything in your pics to suggest otherwise. The very mild pyramiding on the little one is all at one continuous angle from the shields they have at hatching to its outermost growth rings. If a change in conditions had affected the pyramiding there would be "notchy-ness" and changes of angles in the growth lines. I have one like this. She was heavily pyramided when I got her at 3 months old. A couple of years of the swamp routine and her growth is noticeably smoother, but you can clearly see the changes in scute angulation that correspond to the changes in her living conditions. Her name is Daisy. I've posted lots of pics of her if you want to look them up.

Either way, you've done a great job with WR and he/she looks great!



BrinnANDGupta said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good that everything is good right now. I am not an expert on this and I am just giving my opinion, and letting you know that having the humidity so high all the time may become an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Im thinking I agree. I think I am going to leave the door near his basking lamp open so that it will be drier on that side and then he can have to climates so he can pick and choose, better safe this way than something to happen.
Click to expand...


What I found at the conclusion of this years experiments as well as the experiences shared by others is that high humidity and closed chambers are ideal, BUT they still need a basking spot. The whole thing works best if the fixture and lamp is INSIDE the closed chamber.

I'm not at home and can't figure out how to do a link on this darn PC. Can somebody post a link to my thread entitled "Closed Chambers". It explains all this in much more detail and shows some pics too.

Brinn, I don't have any adult leopards right now. I buy the Gpp from a breeder friend and resell them for people. My leopards that I bought from him last year are still a few years from breeding. I DO still have some of this year's Gpp babies for sale, and I usually have sulcata hatchlings for sale too.


----------



## Morty the Torty

Zamric said:


> I tried several things and a couple of differant places. The original spot was on his pack panel like a licenes plate but he would scrape it off climbing off the deck. then I put it in its current spot but it fell from there too till my friend gave me a little super strenth 2 part epoxy used in bridge building.... I just hope I never have to change the darn thing!



Lol! That is really neat


----------



## Zamric

Tom

WalkingRock is deffinatly male! and as it turned out... so is Rocky. WR started flagging about a year befor Rocky, and not much later started mounting him.... thought we might have lucked out and got a mating pair! Then when Rocky started flagging, life in the yard started getting violent. When we found Rocky pressed against the wall and WR ramming into him and obvious damage to Rockys shell, we knew it was time to find the little fellow a new home. My yard ain't big enough for 2 male Sulcata!


----------



## laramie

Here is Wilbur!












I think this is one of my favorites


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Awww thanks so much for posting the pictures of Wilbur , he is SOOOOO cute. I love how cute baby Sulcatas are and also love how stunning they are when they get huge.


----------



## Zamric

All these baby pics make me want one! 

After caring for WalkingRock these last 6 years, I never thought about his early years. Now I want to "Start" my own!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> All these baby pics make me want one!
> 
> After caring for WalkingRock these last 6 years, I never thought about his early years. Now I want to "Start" my own!



I would get me a baby leopard or two if I could afford it but building the cage , buying all the materials , all the lighting and light fixtures and not to mention the tortoises themselves are not cheap I'm having to wait. I'm gonna have all the lights they will need and winter enclosure built before o get my leopards. Gupta has taught me just how expensive it all is lol


----------



## laramie

Zamric said:


> All these baby pics make me want one!
> 
> After caring for WalkingRock these last 6 years, I never thought about his early years. Now I want to "Start" my own!



Go for it!!!


----------



## Zamric

A leapord Huh? How big do those get? I dont mind the expence of setting up. Cathie would love for me to find another hobby and one that deals in Torts would suit her just fine!

I just can't have another Sulcata, Yards to small and I'm to old!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Zamric said:


> A leapord Huh? How big do those get? I dont mind the expence of setting up. Cathie would love for me to find another hobby and one that deals in Torts would suit her just fine!
> 
> I just can't have another Sulcata, Yards to small and I'm to old!



13-15" and 30 to 50 pounds I'm pretty sure. I googled it 
Red foots and cherry heads don't get that big. I don't think there as pretty though as the leopards and Sulcatas though 





This is a cute little baby leopard! Love it !


----------



## Kristina

Sorry for the late reply, but Kendall and Kasey are different colored than "normal." Kasey is very dark, and Kendall was born very light, almost white. I don't breed them yet, as all of mine are babies, but I hope to someday


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Kristina said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but Kendall and Kasey are different colored than "normal." Kasey is very dark, and Kendall was born very light, almost white. I don't breed them yet, as all of mine are babies, but I hope to someday



they are very very pretty. I would love to own some that color one day. Where did you get them? Do u mind if i ask around how much they were? 
I am about to purchase a leopard tortoise from Tom. Sold my iPad so I could buy the little fella lol I am very very very excited. I am building its new enclosure this weekend


----------



## Kristina

I bought them from Kevin (kbaker) who is a member here on the forum. I am not sure if he ships or not, so you would have to get a hold of him and ask. (We both live in MI and met up when I got the babies, in the middle of a wicked snowstorm lol.) I believe he usually has babies around the end of December. As far as price - I'll let you ask Kevin  I don't want to step on anyone's toes, if you get my drift


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Awesome , ill have to wait to ask him about it till next Christmas but it would make an awesome Christmas present. Is it hard to keep tortoises in Michigan , its kinda freezing thrre lol


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

Wow! Beautiful sulcata tortoise's. I wish I knew how to upload pics on here but Im still new on this forum. My new guy is my avatar. He is 2 1/2 years old at alittle over 10".


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Wow! Beautiful sulcata tortoise's. I wish I knew how to upload pics on here but Im still new on this forum. My new guy is my avatar. He is 2 1/2 years old at alittle over 10".



You just hit the attach option towards the bottom of your editing box and click browse. Find the picture u want and click it. Then hut add attachment and after u add it you can hit the insert into post option.  hoped that helped. Or you can go to tinypic.com and upload pictures onto that site and use the direct link they proved with the picture after its uploaded to insert it into the post. U do that by

Sorry I posted the earlier post too early and didn't finish it. Anyways u can click that mountain and sun looking icon that is right under the the big A that let's you change the text color and u can copy and paste that direct link into that space and hit enter and it will put the image in the post. It won't show up as the image , u can hit preview and see the actual picture  I hoped that helped


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

BrinnANDGupta said:


> FADE2BLACK_1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful sulcata tortoise's. I wish I knew how to upload pics on here but Im still new on this forum. My new guy is my avatar. He is 2 1/2 years old at alittle over 10".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just hit the attach option towards the bottom of your editing box and click browse. Find the picture u want and click it. Then hut add attachment and after u add it you can hit the insert into post option.  hoped that helped. Or you can go to tinypic.com and upload pictures onto that site and use the direct link they proved with the picture after its uploaded to insert it into the post. U do that by
> 
> Sorry I posted the earlier post too early and didn't finish it. Anyways u can click that mountain and sun looking icon that is right under the the big A that let's you change the text color and u can copy and paste that direct link into that space and hit enter and it will put the image in the post. It won't show up as the image , u can hit preview and see the actual picture  I hoped that helped
Click to expand...


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Very pretty Sulcata


----------



## Kristina

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Awesome , ill have to wait to ask him about it till next Christmas but it would make an awesome Christmas present. Is it hard to keep tortoises in Michigan , its kinda freezing thrre lol



Winters mean that they have to all come in the house, which takes a little extra work, but our summers are fantastic for them. It is not cold here year round like a lot of people think. Mine spend 6-7 months of the year outside, in temps ranging from mid 70's to low 90's, and occasionally 100 or more. It is very humid here too, as there is a lot of water.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Kristina said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome , ill have to wait to ask him about it till next Christmas but it would make an awesome Christmas present. Is it hard to keep tortoises in Michigan , its kinda freezing thrre lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winters mean that they have to all come in the house, which takes a little extra work, but our summers are fantastic for them. It is not cold here year round like a lot of people think. Mine spend 6-7 months of the year outside, in temps ranging from mid 70's to low 90's, and occasionally 100 or more. It is very humid here too, as there is a lot of water.
Click to expand...


Very cool. I love the Northern states, especially Colorado and anything North of Colorado. I live in Texas though, it makes me happy to hear that you live in MI and keep sulcatas just fine. That means one day with Gupta I can move up north and he will be just fine.  

New pictures of Gupta





























Thanks for looking ))


----------



## l0velesly

Nice recent pics... they look very hi-def


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

Those pics are awesome and that baby sulcata is beautiful.


----------



## Zamric

sigh.... it's hard to imagine the tops of WalkingRocks shell all fit together just like that once! those little shields look to small to hold a whole tort together!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

lushcious said:


> Nice recent pics... they look very hi-def



I use a Canon SLR , I love that camera so much. I take pictures constantly with it. 
Here are some I took with it, If you ever need an awesome camera get a Canon SLR. They are expensive though! butt sooooo worth it!!
Sorry I know off topic lol


----------



## tyler0912

maggie3fan said:


> You can run a search on Bob or Bob the tortoise and you'll come up with lots of pix of Bob and some stories as well. But here's a few shots of Bob that I came across while I was going thru the thousands of pictures I have taken of him. I won't admit to being obsessive when it comes to Bob, but I will confess to liking him a whole lot. A few weeks ago we weighed him at his Vet's and he weighed 102 pounds. He was 13 years old this year. He is a very different tortoise with a very big personality and he used to get into a lot of trouble. But he has settled down recently...well, except maybe for the flood he just caused in his shed...
> 
> Watermelon is his favorite treat, unless maybe it's strawberries, or squash or maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this, he's in heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's basking and napping against the fence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was his first pool. He destroyed it in one day...he loves soaking on a warm day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hope you have enjoyed these pictures of Bob. I love taking pictures of him and I love showing them to people. I think Bob is a whole lot of fun. He has enriched my life and I can only hope that your small tortoise will grow up to be as much fun as Bob is. In fact, Bob has entertained many TFO members and I know most have enjoyed reading about his many adventures...
> 
> I forgot to mention that Bob lives in a heated insulated 12' X 20' shed at the back of my property. He sleeps in a sleeping box with a pig blanket inside it. There's an oil-filled radiator type heater that keeps the ambient temperature up on those cold Oregon nights when it is below freezing and snowing...



Great pictures as always maggie!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

*New picture of Gupta*

Some of you might have already seen this picture but I just thought it was so darn cool I wanted to post it in my sulcata picture thread too lol 




Hoped you liked it!


----------



## RogerTheTortoise

These are some of my favorites or Roger! : )


View attachment 13144


Roger havin a little snack



View attachment 13145


Helping me study




View attachment 13146


Trying to walk in the way too tall (for him) grass!




View attachment 13147


And eating dinner with his best friend Ellie : )


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Roger is so cute and adorable ! I love the pictures  I could spend hours just looking st the different pictures of this forum lol 
Do him and the bird really get along well ? That's so cool


----------



## RogerTheTortoise

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Roger is so cute and adorable ! I love the pictures  I could spend hours just looking st the different pictures of this forum lol
> Do him and the bird really get along well ? That's so cool



Yeah! LOL!! Ellie goes in there on her own and sits and basks with him : )
Then bathes in his dish when she's done!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

RogerTheTortoise said:


> BrinnANDGupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roger is so cute and adorable ! I love the pictures  I could spend hours just looking st the different pictures of this forum lol
> Do him and the bird really get along well ? That's so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! LOL!! Ellie goes in there on her own and sits and basks with him : )
> Then bathes in his dish when she's done!
Click to expand...


You just let your chicken take a bath in his water bowl like that?........jk... It's cute though.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

That's so crazy how the bird and the tortoise just don't mind the other being there. I just always figured that if a bird entered Guptas enclosure hed be like Omg what is happening or something along the lines of a tortoise freak out


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

BrinnANDGupta said:


> That's so crazy how the bird and the tortoise just don't mind the other being there. I just always figured that if a bird entered Guptas enclosure hed be like Omg what is happening or something along the lines of a tortoise freak out



He would probley hide in his lil shell...lol


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

I'm not gonna lie birds scare even me, I heard of a kid that got his pinky taken off by a bird :/ 
yours is very pretty, I love how they get along! I always worry that my Sulcata is lonely but I know from many posting and hours of reading on this forum that they apparently like it on their own.. I still have my doubts though. I can't house four though and I don't do pairs. Its tempting but I am too scared something will go wrong. I did give in and buy me a leopard but after that I have hit tortoise capacity for now


----------



## DeanS

Here is a shot of Aladar...a shot I was going to use as a claendar submission...until Grep entered his Aldabras at a pumpkin feast!






Here is my favorite sulcata photo. The fellow in the picture is Tomas Diagne...founder of the African Chelonian Institute. He will be a guest speaker at the TTPG conference this month.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Your sulcata is beautiful , did you raise it all the way from a hatchling?
Why is it so very light colored? Its gorgeous


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

He is beautiful and you should have entered him anyways. Awesome shot, wow!!!


----------



## Zamric

Is he an Ivory-Sulcata? I've only seen those as hachlings/juviniles... He's Beautiful!


----------



## DSaenz

I wish I could post picutres. For some reason I haven't been able to. I have a new MAC and I'm still trying to figure it out and I thought that's what the problem was but I also tried to upload some pictures from my phone and that doesn't work either. When I figure it out I will post some picture of my babies.


----------



## Jacqui

DSaenz said:


> I wish I could post picutres. For some reason I haven't been able to. I have a new MAC and I'm still trying to figure it out and I thought that's what the problem was but I also tried to upload some pictures from my phone and that doesn't work either. When I figure it out I will post some picture of my babies.



What method are you trying to use? Like photobucket, tinypic or?????


----------



## DSaenz

Jacqui said:


> DSaenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could post picutres. For some reason I haven't been able to. I have a new MAC and I'm still trying to figure it out and I thought that's what the problem was but I also tried to upload some pictures from my phone and that doesn't work either. When I figure it out I will post some picture of my babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What method are you trying to use? Like photobucket, tinypic or?????
Click to expand...


Neither....maybe that's the problem. I have never heard of tinypic until today on an earlier post and I haven't used photobucket since my MySpace days (it's been a while). I will try to use one of these methods when I get home from work tonight and see if I have any luck. THANKS!


----------



## bigred

Here is a pic of a sulcata trying to eat a rat. He use to eat lizards and all kinds of stuff


----------



## DeanS

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Your sulcata is beautiful , did you raise it all the way from a hatchling?
> Why is it so very light colored? Its gorgeous





Zamric said:


> Is he an Ivory-Sulcata? I've only seen those as hachlings/juviniles... He's Beautiful!



Yes! He is an ivory.


----------



## dmarcus

bigred said:


> Here is a pic of a sulcata trying to eat a rat. He use to eat lizards and all kinds of stuff



Did he catch it or was it already dead when he tried to eat it?


----------



## sulcatababies1402

The enclosure I keep them in is about to change I just got a bigger cabinet but it wont be fully installed till I move into my new place so consider the current one temporary.I do keep humidity up and I also spray them and soak daily  I see a lot of beauties out here good to see all these Sullys are well taken care of


----------



## DeanS

bigred said:


> Here is a pic of a sulcata trying to eat a rat. He use to eat lizards and all kinds of stuff



Interesting...brings back memories of discussions about protein intake in the wild and what hatchlings might come across underground...


----------



## William Crews

Hello everyone, I am not exactly how old Fluffy is but I have had him for 3 months and he is my buddy!!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

William Crews said:


> Hello everyone, I am not exactly how old Fluffy is but I have had him for 3 months and he is my buddy!!!



He is gorgeous!!!!  Cutest little face (but not little for long lol  )



bigred said:


> Here is a pic of a sulcata trying to eat a rat. He use to eat lizards and all kinds of stuff



Really ? He eats wild protein? 
I have heard that protein is not something that is very good for them, very interesting...


----------



## Kvoigt

awwe hes soooo cute!!!!! has a crabby lookin face LOL love him!! hope he groes big and strong im im a first time tort owner and not of a hatchling lol but his shell looks good to me  i have a 18 month old leopard


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Kvoigt said:


> awwe hes soooo cute!!!!! has a crabby lookin face LOL love him!! hope he groes big and strong im im a first time tort owner and not of a hatchling lol but his shell looks good to me  i have a 18 month old leopard



You should post tons of pictures of him and where he lives  everyone would love to see


----------



## William Crews

William Crews said:


> Hello everyone, I am not exactly how old Fluffy is but I have had him for 3 months and he is my buddy!!!



Here is another picture of Fluffy...He is helping me with my Calculus 3 homework.


----------



## Kvoigt

BrinnANDGupta said:


> Kvoigt said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwe hes soooo cute!!!!! has a crabby lookin face LOL love him!! hope he groes big and strong im im a first time tort owner and not of a hatchling lol but his shell looks good to me  i have a 18 month old leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post tons of pictures of him and where he lives  everyone would love to see
Click to expand...


I plan on it!! lol ive only had him for about 10 days and been a member since today LOL so i will get pic up ASAP


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

William Crews said:


> William Crews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am not exactly how old Fluffy is but I have had him for 3 months and he is my buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of Fluffy...He is helping me with my Calculus 3 homework.
Click to expand...


Awwww!! I had no idea sulcatas were pros at calculus !  I need to Gupta to start helping me on mine and I'm only just now about to finish calculus I lol very cute picture


----------



## Zamric

DIDn't you know all Sulcatas are good at math? it comes from counting all those steps they take then sit for hours eating and trying to make the numbers conform to thier suroundings..... they are SO smart!


----------



## DSaenz

Not sure if this is going to work. I've been trying to download my pictures since I joined this forum but for some reason I have not had any luck. Let's see if this works.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Yea! Success. Cute little rascals.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

Worked great ! Those r some very cute little babies !!!


----------



## N2TORTS

JD~


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

N2TORTS said:


> JD~



Wow what a stunning tortoise, I can't wait till mine gets thay big ! I'm going to build it an outdoor oasis lol 
Very very pretty tortoise.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts




----------



## Laura

was that rat found dead? id be very cautious allowing him to consume that.. prob poisoned..
I have head that desert torts are killed on hiways.. they are eating roadkill....bones? calcium or a protein need? 



bigred said:


> Here is a pic of a sulcata trying to eat a rat. He use to eat lizards and all kinds of stuff


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Thought I would share another one of our baby. This thread is doing really well!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

SulcataSquirt said:


> Thought I would share another one of our baby. This thread is doing really well!



Your little Squirt is so smooth  
I really hope Gupta looks that smooth when he is a year old, I am sure trying to get him too lol


----------



## terribrown71

This is Arthur...he's 31/2 years old. He's playing catch up...got him and started rehabbing him in March of this year. Probably two to three times the size he was then and with attitude! Love him so..[/color][/b]


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

SulcataSquirt said:


> Thought I would share another one of our baby. This thread is doing really well!



Haha, great pic!!


----------



## doubletorts

These are mine, Tonka (the bigger one) and Chevy (the darker one) Tonka is right about 2 years old in the picture and Chevy is right under 2 years. They are amazing and completely night and day. One is very social and will let you pet his neck and the other will go inside its shell when touched. But I've had both of mine since they were 2 months old.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

doubletorts said:


> These are mine, Tonka (the bigger one) and Chevy (the darker one) Tonka is right about 2 years old in the picture and Chevy is right under 2 years. They are amazing and completely night and day. One is very social and will let you pet his neck and the other will go inside its shell when touched. But I've had both of mine since they were 2 months old.



How humid do you keep their enclosure ? I would find it so hard to keep it humid enough on pellets lol


----------



## doubletorts

BrinnANDGupta said:


> doubletorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are mine, Tonka (the bigger one) and Chevy (the darker one) Tonka is right about 2 years old in the picture and Chevy is right under 2 years. They are amazing and completely night and day. One is very social and will let you pet his neck and the other will go inside its shell when touched. But I've had both of mine since they were 2 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How humid do you keep their enclosure ? I would find it so hard to keep it humid enough on pellets lol
Click to expand...




Honestly, I don't keep it very humid, I lived in Texas where humidity was always there and I would take them outside to exercise. but i don't do much humidity. I took them to a vet who told me he adds moisture to dirt in the hiding hole, since when you put them outside and they dig their burrows, that's where they find their moisture. But I now have them in dirt and not the pellets.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts

doubletorts said:


> Honestly, I don't keep it very humid, I lived in Texas where humidity was always there and I would take them outside to exercise. but i don't do much humidity. I took them to a vet who told me he adds moisture to dirt in the hiding hole, since when you put them outside and they dig their burrows, that's where they find their moisture. But I now have them in dirt and not the pellets.



I was just curious because they look incredible lol 
super smooth!!! )))) They are very very cute


----------



## doubletorts

)) thanks. but now that I've moved them into dirt, I'm gonna start to give them a little more humidity especially since we're not in Texas anymore.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973

doubletorts said:


> These are mine, Tonka (the bigger one) and Chevy (the darker one) Tonka is right about 2 years old in the picture and Chevy is right under 2 years. They are amazing and completely night and day. One is very social and will let you pet his neck and the other will go inside its shell when touched. But I've had both of mine since they were 2 months old.



Those a awesome looking . What's their length?


----------

